# Wolf spiders



## Flower (Apr 29, 2009)

I am struggling to find the info I need on keeping a wolf spider. I would appreciate help here on Arachnoboards where I can trust the info I receive.

Are there any handlable or docile wolf spiders? what is the general attitude of a wolf spider?
How large do the biggest ones get?
What kind of lifespan should I expect?
What are the bites like (I know they aren't very venomous, but is it a severely painful bite?)
What type would you recommend me getting?

Thanks for you input.


----------



## stevetastic (Apr 29, 2009)

Flower said:


> Are there any handlable or docile wolf spiders? what is the general attitude of a wolf spider?
> How large do the biggest ones get?
> What kind of lifespan should I expect?
> What are the bites like (I know they aren't very venomous, but is it a severely painful bite?)
> What type would you recommend me getting?


some people have handled theres.  some don't.  its really what you feel comfortable with.

big onse can can get 3 maybe 4 inches.

i think its like 2-3 years

they ARE venomus!  all spiders are venomus.  the bite can range from a itchy bump to an ulcer... depends how you react to the venom

Hogna carolinensis.  big and easy to come by


----------



## Flower (Apr 29, 2009)

stevetastic said:


> some people have handled theres.  some don't.  its really what you feel comfortable with.
> 
> big onse can can get 3 maybe 4 inches.
> 
> ...


You misread my post.

"I know they aren't very venomous"

I know they're somewhat venomous, but it was my understanding that none of the wolf spiders were actually dangerous (which I could be incorrect about)


----------



## stevetastic (Apr 29, 2009)

ah... i did.  but the degree to how bad there venom is depends on the individual.  If you have a bad reaction to there venom you can get fairly painful lesions and tissue necrosis around the bite area. Similar to the horror stories about the brown recluse but to a lesser extent.  Or you can get an itch...

They are fun spiders tho.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 29, 2009)

Check out my video on making a wolf spider enclosure for more info!  Just replace the Reptile Bark with some kind of soil.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WvZigjSbFRo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WvZigjSbFRo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 29, 2009)

most are going to be pretty nervous/jumpy. i usually don't hold mine (on purpose )

like steve said, bout 3-4", and some are quite chunky.

bites are mechanically painful, but venom isn't too bad, will cause some discomfort for a while.



if you are going to get one, GET A HOGNA. they are the best IMHO! carolinensis are amazing, as big as they get. but all hogna are big, pretty chunky, aggressive eaters, etc, etc. good wolf spider to start out with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jsloan (Apr 29, 2009)

Flower said:


> I am struggling to find the info I need on keeping a wolf spider.


Caresheet for _H. carolinensis_:

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/H-carolinensis.html

.


----------



## Flower (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, for the link, video, and info! That's a spider I'm definitely going to look into. Too bad it's gonna be so skittish, though. Anyone know a price range on one? I don't feel like I will find any around here in VA, although I don't know where they live specifically.


----------



## stevetastic (Apr 29, 2009)

you could find some.  i find a bunch of big wolfies up here in NY around my pool in the rocks.  turn over big rocks and you will find one in no time.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 29, 2009)

I went out the other day and found this big girl.  A male was inhabiting another area a foot away.  She was very handleable but very quick.







sorry for the blurriness. I'm unfortunately limited to camera phones.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 29, 2009)

Flower said:


> Thanks guys, for the link, video, and info! That's a spider I'm definitely going to look into. Too bad it's gonna be so skittish, though. Anyone know a price range on one? I don't feel like I will find any around here in VA, although I don't know where they live specifically.


guarantee you can find one easily.  go out at night with a flashlight and their eyes will reflect back to you.


----------

